# Is Rennlist and 6speedonline dead?



## simplemind (Oct 28, 2006)

Can't access either site!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

simplemind said:


> Can't access either site!


rennlist had maintenance scheduled earlier this week, since then it and 6speed have either been really slow or offline. There is a problem.


----------



## simplemind (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks, that's what I anticipated. My isp couldn't access them either.  I knew I shouldn't have switched to Porsche!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

If the withdrawal symptoms get too bad, you could try renntech or rennteam...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

6speedonline is back up. They have a message that they were cyber attacked

rennlist still down.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Rennlist just came back up too


----------

